# LASER MADE FROM A LASER PRINTER ,WHATS YOUR THOUGHTS ABOUT THIS IDEA



## a1Jim

Hi folks
I saw this on Instructables and wondered what people with experience with lasers and electronics thought about it.
Thanks for your input.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=R2zufbNlJRQ


----------



## RichT

It's actually made by converting a 3D printer, making your base cost higher. Gearbest.com has 2500mW (2.5W) laser engravers for about $200 that can cover a 300×380mm area (roughly 12×15").

https://www.gearbest.com/3d-printers-3d-printer-kits/pp_597309.html


----------



## HokieKen

I agree with Rich. I have a smaller laser I bought from Gearbest and I know a couple of other LJs that have bought the bigger one Rich linked. We've all been happy with the purchase as far as I know.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

That would also work with changing out the head on a CNC router.Those laser heads are fairly cheap on E bay. You can buy a whole cnc laser for $300 but they are glass bulb lasers and have to be cooled very will or they burn out. They also don't cut very deep into wood .

Jim


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks so much for your input guys I appreciate your help.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist

What is the difference between a laser engraver and a cnc?


----------



## robscastle

Jim,

I do not own or have practical experience with 3D printers or Lasers.
I do however know how they work.
As reported above yes it would work.
As to the practicality of it , is another question.

There are a few LJs that I know of tha do have "real' Lasers meaning a laser that is designed to cut various types of material in one pass.

One being Larry Makin AKA Degoose and the other Alex Kara AKA LBD. Alex who I think has both a 3D printer and laser. I know its not visible in his workshop from my eVisit

The difference with a Laser and a cnc is:
A laser cuts material with a single beam of electronicly generated high intensity beam of light so its effectively a electrical pyro principle.

L.A.S.E.R *L*ight *a*mplified by a device that generates an intense beam of coherent monochromatic light (or other electromagnetic* r*adiation)

A cnc cuts material with a rotating cutter of various sizes and shapes and is a mechanical machine on par with what would be similar to a computer controlled router.

I am not sure why you would ruin a perfectly good 3D printer to do it, unless you were lucky enough to PU one in the roadside trash throw outs (not as common as analogue TVs or CRT monitors yet)

Maybe one or both will see the question and provide a practical answer to your question.


----------



## a1Jim

Rich and others what kind of laser work can you do with a $200 Laser? Would it make a clean enough cut to add a person's logo on your work without it looking like you burned it with a soldering Iron?
Lastly, I'm not that great with computer commands, as an example I've tried over and over to learn Sketch-up with no success I'm dyslexic and have a learning disability that makes some things are hard for me to get how they work.


----------



## MadMark

Here is a link to my $200 laser review

It works great:


















M


----------



## a1Jim

Mark Thank you for all the information and photos,it looks great still wondering if I will understand the software.


----------



## RichT

> Here is a link to my $200 laser review
> 
> - Madmark2


That review was written by MadMark, but you are Madmark2. What gives?


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks Rich


----------



## cathode

Point of clarification: CNC refers to *Computer Numerically Controlled* equipment.

Spindle CNC equipment uses a rotating spindle (like a router) to physically remove material. Laser tables use a coherent light beam to burn into or vaporize material to carve or cut shapes out. Water jet cutters use a stream of extremely high pressure water (60,000 to 100,000 PSI) to disintigrate material in a path and thus cut shapes out.

These machines are all CNC. Anything that takes g-code generated by toolpath software is considered CNC.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Rich and others what kind of laser work can you do with a $200 Laser? Would it make a clean enough cut to add a person s logo on your work without it looking like you burned it with a soldering Iron?
> Lastly, I m not that great with computer commands, as an example I ve tried over and over to learn Sketch-up with no success I m dyslexic and have a learning disability that makes some things are hard for me to get how they work.
> 
> - a1Jim


Junk… here is a link to AvE (adult language) rewiew on the short commings of a cheap versions





If as you stated above, about your short commings- stick with is in your comfort level. As I have seen of your ability- looks good…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Mark Thank you for all the information and photos,it looks great still wondering if I will understand the software.
> 
> - a1Jim


Answer: have you tried any "free" training software that is available on the net?


----------



## a1Jim

your talking about Laser training DW ? I haven't really made up my mind if it's something I want to do yet,so the answer is No. If I'm ready to try one what training software would you suggest?


----------



## MadMark

The basic software is dead easy to use. Load an image (any of a dozen formats), check the zero, and click print.

Remember the laser prints at 254 DPI.

M


----------



## a1Jim

Dead easy is relative I'm afraid, reading your review again Mark it has a lot of language I'm not familiar with, not sure this is going to be for me, My kids do all my computer set up. Thanks a lot for all of the information and help everyone.


----------



## robscastle

dup


----------



## robscastle

ARRR missed that one again!

Thanks for the additional information William sometmnes the facts get lost in abbreviations

where I have CNC read as CNC router.
Another example of why posts should be able to be edited after posting!


----------



## CajunWoodArtist

> Rich and others what kind of laser work can you do with a $200 Laser? Would it make a clean enough cut to add a person s logo on your work without it looking like you burned it with a soldering Iron?
> Lastly, I m not that great with computer commands, as an example I ve tried over and over to learn Sketch-up with no success I m dyslexic and have a learning disability that makes some things are hard for me to get how they work.
> 
> - a1Jim


I am with you on learning to use and figure out a cnc machine and computer software. I also gave up on trying to figure out sketch up… too confusing for my brain. I was recently approached by a person who has purchased quite a few of my sculpted boxes and he has asked me about creating their company logo and individualized personalized messages oon the inside of each box lid. Seems this would necessitate using a cnc and I don't have the first clue of a cnc.


----------



## robscastle

I am not sure where the Hungraian Fern Cutters Friend is, I would have thought he would have read it by now and added some professional hands on working advice.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Hi *a1Jim*, on *robscastle *suggestion I thought I'd add my 2 bobs worth. I cannot comment about the cheap lasers as I "fortunately" have a higher end low wattage laser. I say low wattage as it will comfortably cut through 7mm timber without issues. I have cut 12mm MDF but it struggles and the charring is unsatisfactory to me as I like a crisp clean cut.

For engraving, I can see no issues with the lower end ($200 shop built ones).

In the workshop I generally use my laser to create jigs, layout (3mm MDF) and routing (6mm MDF) templates.

I make quite a number of jigs out of 3mm and 6mm laminated MDF to get my desired thickness. I usually design the pattern to include 6mm dowel alignment holes to assist in keeping the glue ups slip free.

One benefit of laser cutting MDF is that is seals and hardens the cut edge which has better durability to raw MDF.

I also use the laser to make inlaid name plates. The fine cutting makes intricate shapes easy to tap in,








the above gives you an idea of the sizes of the letters,



















And one I couldn't resist… north end of a south bound cat, normal and inverse engraving…









Furthermore the laser works a treat on acrylic and cuts with a clear surface. Most I have tried is 6mm thick.

An integral part of my laser setup was the cost of a user/house friendly dust extractor/filter… Consequently the laser resides in one of my spare bedrooms (along with my 3D printer). That's why *robscastle *hasn't been able to spot the laser in any of my workshop posts.

Personally, the most important thing you should consider is whether you are computer savvy enough to learn and master a design package, allbeit for laser, CNC or 3D printing. A lot of people think they can just buy a machine and go for it…

I don't have a CNC (and don't intend to get one due to room and mess it creates) so I will speak from a laser and 3D perspective.

I personally use SketchUp for most of my designs. I have the Pro version… but that is primarily because it incorporates Layout which I use to create PDF (prints) for feeding the laser. SketchUp is renown for issues with printing on a 1:1 scale, though there are workarounds.

I then import the Layout printed PDF into CorelDraw for fine tuning (if/as required) as it is a pure vector manipulator ideal for laser cutting and engraving. Once the design is ratified in Corel, I simply print to my laser (much like any inkjet printer).

My laser is a Trotec Speedy 100, 30W 600mm x300mm x 300mm. It has a rotary attachment which I primarily use to engrave wooden pens and scare the bejesus out of my hamster.


----------

